
“Reasoning about performance (in the context of search)” by Dan Luu - AnbeSivam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80LKF2qph6I
======
AnbeSivam
Transcript -
[http://bitfunnel.org/strangeloop/](http://bitfunnel.org/strangeloop/)

